# Can a slow HDD affect your 3DMark score?



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

And would switching to a SSD help out?


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope, no difference whatsoever.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think so. I'm pretty sure getting an SSD would only really reduce loading times.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It shouldn't. Once loaded everything is already in your RAM.


----------

